# Yi vs.Milicic



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Chinese team will fly to Turkey to fight a tournament of six national teams, including Serbia, Poland and Turkey.

the game is coming soon...

I know Milicic's defence is awesome...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

It will definitely be an interesting match up between Darko and Yi.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

China 76:96 Serbia
Yi scord 17 points 9 rebounds in 31 minutes.
Milicic scord 9 points 4 rebounds in 10 minutes.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Looks like Serbia didn't need Darko. :lol:


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

just because Serbia played agaist China.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnld71YRpYw


----------

